# ?? Jack Hydaulic Bender??



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm just wondering if any has used those telescoping shoe benders that are at Harbor Freight, Northern Tool?


The bend is from the bottom up, is it a one step bend? Is it even worth considering?  

I've used other table benders just never seen this in action.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> I'm just wondering if any has used those telescoping shoe benders that are at Harbor Freight, Northern Tool?
> 
> 
> The bend is from the bottom up, is it a one step bend? Is it even worth considering?
> ...


Are they designated for bending conduit or are they just for bending regular pipe. They might not be the correct radius for conduit. I haven't browsed their catalog that much !


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know anything about them. thus my question.


----------

